# peter vecy



## knickman5000 (Jul 17, 2002)

isnt it funny how peter vecy said the knicks will probably go into next season with the same team next year because we have nobody people want with large contracts earlier this year. now ive been reading a new rumor trade almost every day with atleast hlaf the rosters names on the market


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Peter Vecy doesn't know crap :no:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

The only thing he knew was that he is a duma$$.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

unfortunetly with james signing and mchale saying NO Way,it looks as if he is right...is there any chance Seattle is thinking sign and trade with James??


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Yes cause they are going to trade for a norther center


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You think Seattle is oing to trade for another center???


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

It is against copyright laws to post entire articles on this or any other message board. truebluefan


----------

